# NEWBIE From Dorset



## snappyfish (May 1, 2018)

Hello and quite simple I like coffee, but maybe i'm doing it wrong









I have a Tassimo machine and like the Latte's Caramel and Vanilla ect.

I recently seen at Aldi the Bodum Cafetiera for £9.99 and I read that the Aldi Ethiopian Coffee is widely accepted as good?


----------



## snappyfish (May 1, 2018)

Well, nice and chatty here then


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey! Some of us are, sometimes









Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

snappyfish said:


> Hello and quite simple I like coffee, but maybe i'm doing it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. I don't know that many people are using Aldi coffee beans on here - though some are - the majority of us are favouring small to medium sized roasters who do a fresh roast (or roast regularly in small batches).

If you try that, hopefully you'll be blown away by the difference compared to any supermarket standard coffees (there are a few exceptions like union beans in Waitrose).

Do you have a coffee grinder?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome from me as well. I have no knowledge or experience of the Aldi coffee or Tassimo but welcome anyway!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DavidBondy said:


> I have no knowledge of (sic) Tassimo but welcome anyway!


I think it's essentially the same as your kit


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> I think it's essentially the same as your kit


If you say so!


----------



## snappyfish (May 1, 2018)

No, I have nothing. Just a Tassimo machine which I use every now and then. Looking to get some tips


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If you want another direction, I would look at a Pour over set up. hario V60 fresh beans, and a hand grinder, pouring jug.


----------



## snappyfish (May 1, 2018)

No I dont own a coffee grinder, any recommendations?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I would look at a Porlex, Rhino, Hario grinder.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

snappyfish said:


> Well, nice and chatty here then


Welcome to the club and from what I've seen there are quite a few members from your part of the UK.

Ask for help and it'll be given, make a backside of something and people will read about it, there's a section for everyone.

Jon.


----------

